# Hello



## Brock693 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello I am new to this site. I was looking for a place to have friendly and brotherly discussions. Kind of a facebook or twitter for masons so to speak, and correct me if I am wrong but I think I found it. Friend me and message me I am all about meeting new people.


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum Brother - I'm sure that you will find plenty of Masonic discussions to be had


----------



## Brock693 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you Brother and I have been looking around and I like what I see I look forward to more interactions.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome, enjoy the discussions.


----------



## Brock693 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you brother trysquare

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro. Michael (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome aboard, brother.


----------



## Brock693 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you brother 

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## samelevel (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello from New York area to all of my brothers and looking forward to be in touch more often.... Yes at the same level


----------



## cog41 (Dec 10, 2013)

Greetings from East Texas!


----------



## crono782 (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome aboard. We've got plenty of topics going all the time, plus a ton of previous discussion threads to search through if you care.


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 10, 2013)

Greetings from Northeast Tennessee - Greeneville Lodge No. 3. Pay a visit if you are up this way.


----------



## Brock693 (Dec 10, 2013)

I wanna thank everyone for the warm welcome feels like I'm at the lodge 

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 10, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## samelevel (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello to you brother and welcome!


----------



## brother blaine (Dec 19, 2013)

Welcome
From Louisiana you'll have some great discussions on here


----------

